# JPanel leeren!!



## Lautsprecher (24. November 2005)

Hallo 
ich habe in meinen JFrame ein JPanel eingebaut. An meinen PC habe ich einen Fingersensor angeschlossen. Jedes Mal wenn man den Finger auf den Sensor legt,
wird dieses "Image" in meinem JPanel angezeigt.
Danach erfolgen ein paar Arbeitsroutinen, dabei möchte ich das JPanel gerne wieder leeren, sprich einen schönen weißen Hintergrund haben. (Zum Beispiel nach Buton drücken -> actionPerformed -> Panel leeren, weißen Hintergrund)
Wie fülle ich nun das JPanel weiß?

Dies ist mein Init... für in der ich das JPanel auf meinem JFrame erzeugen:


```
private JPanel getJPanelFingerabdruck() {
if (jPanelFingerabdruck == null) {
   jPanelFingerabdruck = new JPanel()
  {
   public void paint(Graphics g)
   {
    super.paint(g);
     if (image != null)
g.drawImage(image,0,0,jPanelFingerabdruck.getWidth(),jPanelFingerabdruck.getHeight
       (),null);
  }
  };
  jPanelFingerabdruck.setVisible(false);
  jPanelFingerabdruck.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(675,164,200,285));
  }
  return jPanelFingerabdruck;
}
```


----------



## mart (24. November 2005)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit folgender Methode:


```
JPanel.removeAll();
```

Gruß
mart


----------

